# Shampoo Question



## Liafast (Apr 9, 2011)

I am doing a final bath/grooming on my spoo for a UKC show this weekend and I have not found a shampoo (that I can have here quick enough) for my red girl. She has more puppy hair than adult hair and it is very soft. Her adult hair, thats coming, in is harsher.. I have read that human shampoos are fine for spoos and a lot of 'show people' are using them.

My question is, a human shampoo that was intended for people with harsher hair be good to try on my girl?

Pumpkin is just over 11 months and only been in coat change for a few weeks. 

I have an oatmeal dog shampoo that I can use on her but that makes her coat very soft and I would like her coat to be harsher.


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

A lot of shampoos for peoples hair that is harsher is trying to make it less harsh.. so I would use one that says texturizing maybe?? I used that type shampoo for my Pekingese in a pinch at times while showing. It helped to make the coat standoff a bit and to have a better texture. Hopefully someone with poodle experience will answer


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

I remember that there was a thread here a while ago and folks were talking about using Pantene for African-American hair (I think the label was green or brown?). Maybe someone else will remember more details.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I have never tried this myself, but I know quite a few professional handlers and breeders who use Palmolive dish soap.


----------



## vtomblin (Jul 18, 2010)

You can use palmolive or sunlight. Watered down in a big bottle or jug. You don't need very much of the soap at all. Your coat will be extremely clean and stand up great. All the old school breeders swear by it. I've done it and it really does the job. Human stuff is all meant to make hair soft and silky. Not what you want. Good for maintenance baths. What conditioner are you using? I use coat handler watered down in a jug and pour it on and leave it. Rinsed out of head and neck. A spray would work too. Good luck. I'm washing for a show too.


----------



## Liafast (Apr 9, 2011)

I wasn't planning on using a conditioner because I thought it would make her coat to soft. I do have some oatmeal or a volumizing human conditioner that I can use.


----------



## Liafast (Apr 9, 2011)

AgilityIG said:


> I remember that there was a thread here a while ago and folks were talking about using Pantene for African-American hair (I think the label was green or brown?). Maybe someone else will remember more details.


I have the same type of shampoo....I was thinking the hair is very close in texture.


----------



## Fond of Poodles (Feb 1, 2011)

I've used Sunlight diluted about 20 parts water to 1 part Sunlight on soft puppy coat to give it a crisper texture. It works well if you have staining on white poodle legs from peeing too, put about 6 inches of water in the tub and put a few squirts of Sunlight in and let soak while bathing the rest of the dog. I've also used Pantene as a second shampoo for "in between shows" bathing. As someone mentioned it conditions the coat too much for show days, but is nice as a softer shampoo in between.

Because your dog is going through coat change, I would pick up some Crown Royal if you can, for line brushing after the show each day to remove hair spray and condition coat. Those lovely (sarcasm intended, lol) little mats can appear within hours.

Good Luck at the show!!! 

Colina


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

Fond of Poodles said:


> Because your dog is going through coat change, I would pick up some Crown Royal if you can, for line brushing after the show each day to remove hair spray and condition coat. Those lovely (sarcasm intended, lol) little mats can appear within hours.
> 
> Good Luck at the show!!!
> 
> Colina


Yes Good Luck! Last weekend I attended my first ever UKC show just to see what it was all about and I was stunned that they REALLY REALLY do NOT use hairspray in the coat. All the Standard Poodles and Minis I saw were au naturel and it was just great.

I am seriously considering entering my crew in a show and have sent in for UKC registrations. 

I would really appreciate it if you could update us on how you did at the show..and what the general atmosphere was like.

p.s. The Crown Royal FOP recommended is great.

Thanks
Sherry


----------



## Fond of Poodles (Feb 1, 2011)

No Hairspray...Wow, I'd love to show without hairspray! I love the way it looks, but hate the mess it makes, and I'm always worried about their eyes.

Not to hijack the thread, but how do they respond to dogs with full tails in the UKC?


----------



## Liafast (Apr 9, 2011)

UNITED KENNEL CLUB DOCKING/CROPPING STATEMENT
Companion Dog Group

United Kennel Club Docking/Cropping Statement

The issue of docking of tails and cropping of ears remains a personal choice. However, as an international registry, the United Kennel Club, Inc. is aware that the practices of cropping and docking have been forbidden in some countries. In light of these developments, the United Kennel Club, Inc. feels that no dog in conformation competitions shall be penalized for a full tail or natural ears


----------



## Liafast (Apr 9, 2011)

I showed in May under UKC and LOVED it, competors will walk up and help you groom your dog correctly. No hairspray, wigs, dyes, chalks or altering the coat in anyway besides cutting the hair. The nails do not have to extremely short. One if the best parts for me is spoos are allowed to be shown in the sporting clip with the hair being 1" long or less. They classify spoo are GUN dogs...(as they should IMO)


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

*Ukc rocks....*

I love UKC. I haven't shown in the conformation ring but have seen how relaxed it is. NO PRO"S allowed in the conformation ring UNLESS they own the dog/maybe co-own? So, owners really get a chance to compete & have fun. UKC really is family oriented & wants the OWNERS to enjoy competing. I have shown in Obedience & Agility years ago & LOVED it. I have both my Poodles registered UKC & can't wait to do Rally as well. A nice in between Obedienc & Agility. There are some UKC shows coming to NC & can't wait to get to them. Hands down go with UKC over AKC any day.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I totally forgot to respond the the OP. Do you have Mousse on hand? I wouldn't use conditioner on a soft coat & then I would put Mousse in those finer areas & blow dry to a nice fluff. If you have Davis Fluff Out use that as well. 

I say this because I just finished a grooming competition & I have used Davis Fluff Out on so many clients dogs because so many seem soft & fine. I used it on my Spoo which I just found out has a fantastic coat & I actually ruined his scissor finish. The judge could hardly get her comb through his coat. When she asked if I had used conditioner I said Yes, & then also Davis Fluff Out & she said for me to Never use that on his coat again. So DFO works really well for the finer, softer hair but not for thick coarse coats. What one learns at a show.


----------



## vtomblin (Jul 18, 2010)

To get by for today you could put teaspoon of your oatmeal conditioner in a spray bottle with water. Mist the whole dog and dry. Put an extra spray around the arm pits That should condition without softening the coat. I believe you need some conditioning with coat change. The coat will be so clean after the sunlight it might get mats overnight so that's why I think you need a tiny bit of conditioner. but get some crown royal asap too! Good luck.


----------



## Liafast (Apr 9, 2011)

truelovepoodles said:


> Yes Good Luck! Last weekend I attended my first ever UKC show just to see what it was all about and I was stunned that they REALLY REALLY do NOT use hairspray in the coat. All the Standard Poodles and Minis I saw were au naturel and it was just great.
> 
> I am seriously considering entering my crew in a show and have sent in for UKC registrations.
> 
> ...


I has a great time at the show. There were 10+ spoos there...1 male 3 females 4 champions and 1 grand champion. The first 2 shows Pumpkin was scared, she was badly frightened by a crate aggressive dog. The first 2 shows she placed last in the 3 females. The other 4 shows she won best female all four shows (beaten by a very nice male for the winners group). I am pretty sure thar she won her championship, now we will try for her grand.

UKC shows are great, on the last day I was showing this lady with a mini can up and offered to scissor her for me and she did a great job. If you bring more dogs than you can handle yourself or you need someone to hold dogs at ringside, someone will always step up and help you. People that are showing your breed will offer advise or help ypu groom you dog. This is a very relaxed and friendly venue. No hair spray, wigs, dyes or altering the coat is permitted. No combs or brushes are allowed in the ring. No painting of noses either. The judge may not allow bait in the ring. After the judge has seen your group/dog, the judge is usually still there and you can ask them questions. I have NEVER asked why they placed the dogs the way they did though. I have showed AKC and its to intense for me.


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

Sounds like you had a good time...thanks for letting me know what it was all about. Good luck with the Gr. Championship.


----------

